
MUFFIN, a new tasty user interface concept for LibreOffice - mariuz
https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2016/12/21/the-document-foundation-announces-the-muffin-a-new-tasty-user-interface-concept-for-libreoffice/
======
LordWinstanley
_> >>Flexible: the increasing number of LibreOffice users deploying the
software on different hardware platforms (for instance, a desktop and a
laptop)_

Er... speaking of "different platforms". Have you heard of this thing called
"mobile"? Apparently it's going to be quite popular soon. Might want to get on
board with that!

For those of you who missed the sarcasm:

Way back before Microsoft had even toyed with releasing Word for mobile and
Google Docs was a barely usable web app, LibreOffice announced they were
working on a mobile version of LibreOffice. Users were excited. It seemed like
a real opportunity for LibreOffice to exploit the newly burgeoning mobile apps
market and gain bucket-loads of new users. Also, this was all taking place
about the time various local governments and authorities were starting to
insist on 'open' document formats for their documentation and some were moving
away from .doc to .odf.

So LibreOffice really couldn't have had the cards stacked more in their favour
if they'd dealt them themselves. Their discussion forums were full of
LibreOffice users, urging them to grasp this opportunity and pledging that
they'd be willing to pay for a LibreOffice mobile app.

What did LibreOffice do?

They released a completely pointless "me too!" cloud app that was
subscription-based and could only store LibreOffice documents and nothing else
—which was coupled with an equally useless and crippled 'read-only' viewer.
This was while Dropbox, Google Drive and Sky Drive [as was] were all bringing
out mobile apps which offered free cloud storage for _any_ type of file.

Fast forward several years and LibreOffice still haven't released a mobile
version. In the mean-time Microsoft have brought a pretty impressive version
of Office to mobile and Google have improved Google Docs mobile so much that
many people use that instead of even bothering with a dedicated office suite.

And now, even at this late stage, when the game is probably lost, but there
might just be some slight hope, what do LibreOffice do?...

They excitedly announce they've invented "UI preferences!!!!11" and hired some
team of 'creatives' to come up with a torturously contrived acronym and a
picture of a bun, to accompany it. All announced in a press release which
thinks "a range of platforms" still only means "desktop and laptop".

It would be laughable, it wasn't so sad.

------
donaldiljazi
One of the reasons I still use Google Docs and not LibreOffice is the UI.

This looks promising...

